# noisy valvetrain



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

i have an 06 altima 2.5s it now has about 1,700 miles on it i have noticed that on cold days if i don't let it warm up for 5mins or so it sounds like a diesel motor until its fully warmed and at stop lights it has an ocasional vibrating idle hell im afraid to mash the pedal down i think it might blow up if i could afford the 3.5 i would have gotten it any one else with same problems? by the way other than this problem i love the car
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b135/inmateoneightseven/Picture003.jpg


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I don't have the problem, but if it was me I'd take it to the dealer and let them hear it. Since it only happens in the morning when the engine is cold you may have to leave it there overnight and get a ride there the next morning. Have you checked your oil level? And thats a nice car, IMO the dealer sticker has got to go. It stands out way to much. Took mine off the day I got the car.


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> I don't have the problem, but if it was me I'd take it to the dealer and let them hear it. Since it only happens in the morning when the engine is cold you may have to leave it there overnight and get a ride there the next morning. Have you checked your oil level? And thats a nice car, IMO the dealer sticker has got to go. It stands out way to much. Took mine off the day I got the car.


yes im going to remove it its been kinda cold out and since i moved to my new apt. i dont have a garage as soon as it gets warmer im going to remove it i need to tint the windows


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I got 10% all the way on my Altima, and 5% across to windsheild. Cops don't like it that much, legal here is 32%. They changed the law on tint so that you could have it as dark as you wanted, then 6 months later changed it back to the way it was, so they could get money out of everyone that got tickets. Here's a pic of what it looks like...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

mr said:


> i have an 06 altima 2.5s it now has about 1,700 miles on it i have noticed that on cold days if i don't let it warm up for 5mins or so it sounds like a diesel motor until its fully warmed and at stop lights it has an ocasional vibrating idle hell im afraid to mash the pedal down i think it might blow up if i could afford the 3.5 i would have gotten it any one else with same problems? by the way other than this problem i love the car
> http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b135/inmateoneightseven/Picture003.jpg


hey bro.. listen i have a 2004 and yes.. it is the same thing.. i live in new jersey and some mornings i wake up to 15 degrees so my car is pretty cold.. the car sounds like a diesel and the engine is very loud.. at lights the car vibrates too but only when the heat is on... anyway i brought it in.. and every 2.5 does it.. everysingle one of them... anyway.. make sure you keep your eye on ur engine coolant.. because it will drop.. anyway the car is great dont let that bother you too much .. and if the vibration bothers the hell out of you just pop it in NEUTRAL at red lights.. anyway .. i hope i helped.. oh and about the cold mornings.. let the car heat up.. dont damage your engine by driving it cold.. invest in a remote starter... good luck.


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> hey bro.. listen i have a 2004 and yes.. it is the same thing.. i live in new jersey and some mornings i wake up to 15 degrees so my car is pretty cold.. the car sounds like a diesel and the engine is very loud.. at lights the car vibrates too but only when the heat is on... anyway i brought it in.. and every 2.5 does it.. everysingle one of them... anyway.. make sure you keep your eye on ur engine coolant.. because it will drop.. anyway the car is great dont let that bother you too much .. and if the vibration bothers the hell out of you just pop it in NEUTRAL at red lights.. anyway .. i hope i helped.. oh and about the cold mornings.. let the car heat up.. dont damage your engine by driving it cold.. invest in a remote starter... good luck.


yup thats exactly what my car does kinda anoying hey oh well remote start that sounds like a wise move thx


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

mr said:


> yup thats exactly what my car does kinda anoying hey oh well remote start that sounds like a wise move thx


oh and one more thing i forgot.. my vibrations def. got a lil bit better after i brought it in and they reset my base idle which was a little too high.. so you might want to look into that.. but the rest is normal.. oh and.. expect some exhaust rattle in really cold days.. around the cat. area.. but its nothing major im just anal about rattles that's why i know them all.. lol


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

i did not expect this with a neew car i thought my problems were over when i got this car i need a trenz grill some tint 18's wing better looking mufler and if i replace the stock radio will the controlls on the radio still work?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

mr said:


> i did not expect this with a neew car i thought my problems were over when i got this car i need a trenz grill some tint 18's wing better looking mufler and if i replace the stock radio will the controlls on the radio still work?


give me your email.. ill send you some pics of my 2.5 
eibach sportlines 1.8 all around.. nissan altima se-r wheels ..
only the sportlines will get rid of the gap..
the grill.. if you put at bling grill on it! kill ur self .. lol active tunning the s2 grill the nicest grill for ur altima... i got tons of websites w. parts for you car.. dont worry about it .. they arent problems.. they are just little flaws.. nothing is perfect.. it could be worse with another car..good luck and treat it right dont let the stupid rattles bug you..
by the way my email is [email protected] if you want those sites.. if you're looking for parts.. trust me i have spent millions of hours online looking for shit.. so.. do what you gotta do.. i know where u can find stock wings.. the radio controls will not work.. i think they might have a harness out there but i doubt it.. you wont need them.. umm muffler go with a magnaflow.. or if not.. do the following.. look for a maxima 02-04 pull out the exhaust tips lol.. they just pull off.. lol and they fit right on ur 2.5 mine look great.. and now my sister cars looks like ass with only one tip per side.. haha


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> give me your email.. ill send you some pics of my 2.5
> eibach sportlines 1.8 all around.. nissan altima se-r wheels ..


hey sorry for the delay  my email is [email protected] thanks

and please include those sites


----------

